# Mini Carbon pocket PF Slingshot CNC mashined



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Hi @ll,

I had a little time to design another PF pocket slingshot.

I made the CAD drawings with all measures and gave it to

a professional company in which they cut it out from a 5,1mm thick

carbon board with a CNC mashine.

Very fun to shoot.. very compact, very light and incredibly accure.. and of course powerfull with the 17/45 Dankung tubes..

hopefully you like it ;-)


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet shooter!

How much does the shooter (without bands) weigh?


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

carboncopy said:


> Sweet shooter!
> 
> How much does the shooter (without bands) weigh?


it is exactly 15,375 grams! ;-)


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have really been enjoying looking at those style Pfs. The look so sturdy. Reminds me of the the blues glass pfs sombody made.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## woshiqinkaixin (Dec 2, 2014)

LiquideBullet said:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> I had a little time to design another PF pocket slingshot.
> I made the CAD drawings with all measures and gave it to
> ...


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

You can convert a PDF to DXF file fairly easily if you have the CAD software. If the machinists you take it to are real machinists they should be able to convert it.


----------



## woshiqinkaixin (Dec 2, 2014)

Blade said:


> You can convert a PDF to DXF file fairly easily if you have the CAD software. If the machinists you take it to are real machinists they should be able to convert it.


yes, I myself find a software which can convert jpg into a dxf, but the result is not very satisfied compared to original drawing, fortunately I find a guy can convert it for me for 3.5 dollar, he will send it to me tomorrow. I also find a company can cut carbon board for me. I think I will get one Carbon pfs next week this time if everything goes fine, think of these makes me feel happy.

anyway, if anyone who can send me a PFS CAD I will be very glad, if you guys have it please send it to me, thank you. my email is [email protected]


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I love it, top lil shooter.


----------



## jan_1602 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dude i am a huge fan of cf! Ithink the design is great, very pocketable

But how much was it, i mean milling and shipping?

J.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice job on that. And I really like the ring finger hole ... for me that adds greatly to the stability of the frame when shooting, making me more accurate.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Hi @ll,
Sorry for writing late..I am on xmas holidays at the moment and will be back soon. Wish you all have a nice xmas time ;-)
I really appreciate that you all like this little shooter ;-) 
Actually, it was a prototype.. I have Made just two of them. 
Now I made a even smaller one which is my no1. Pfs, and the final one! ;-)
I will put some pics of it, when I am back home soon.. 
I made those little pfs just for my personal use and wanted to have fun with them. I was making the perfect pfs for myself.. The way I like it, small, strong and accure and very durable! And thats it! ;-) 
I didnt thought that you all would like this little carbon pfs so much.. Thanks at this point for all the kind replies to it ;-) I really appericate it.
May be I will make some more of both models if some of you want to have this little shooter. 
So just let me know if there are any interessts.. I will see what I can do ;-)

Cheers


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

At the right price, I'm very interested, let me know if and when you go ahead.


----------



## woshiqinkaixin (Dec 2, 2014)

LiquideBullet said:


> Hi @ll,
> Sorry for writing late..I am on xmas holidays at the moment and will be back soon. Wish you all have a nice xmas time ;-)
> I really appreciate that you all like this little shooter ;-)
> Actually, it was a prototype.. I have Made just two of them.
> ...


I like to have both of your designs, the latest one and the bigger one, in the form of CAD files, at the price of not too expensive, then I will pay for it, or if you can tell me the total length of it that will be fine either, thanks. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

LiquideBullet

Very good Mini Slingshot, compliment.

You sell them???

Enzo................


----------

